# Win 10 ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........What , is the last date I can download Win 10 for free ? My Win 7 Home premium is still receiving regular updates from MS , so is there a cutoff date that MS will no longer support Win 7 ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

The last day for the free Win 10 upgrade is July 29, 2016. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/upgrade-to-windows-10-faq

Windows 7 will continue to receive extended support until January 14, 2020. Mainstream support ended January 13, 2015. (http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/lifecycle).

Extended support means you'll continue to get security updates, but that's about it for normal home users. More info on extended vs mainstream support is available here: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/lifecycle#gp/lifePolicy


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have Win 7 pro and have older versions of Microsoft office that I can run on 7 and don't intend to upgrade....

My old backup desktop runs XP


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ...........What , is the last date I can download Win 10 for free ? My Win 7 Home premium is still receiving regular updates from MS , so is there a cutoff date that MS will no longer support Win 7 ? , thanks , fordy


You have about 4 more years of support on Windows 7. The deadline for the free Windows 10 update is July 29.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Is there any good reason to update from Win8 to Win10? Not that I like 8 by any means, but I don't want to update if there is not any major advantage to it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Is there any good reason to update from Win8 to Win10? Not that I like 8 by any means, but I don't want to update if there is not any major advantage to it.


Just that the upgrade is only free until this summer. If you decide to do it after that then a legit Win10 upgrade won't be free.

Of course there are always advantages to using the latest version of Windows from a compatibility standpoint. Hardware & software will be produced to be compatible.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

What is the date for free updates (fixes) to 10, I remember seeing that the free 10 would only get fixes for limited time then you had to buy support....... That's the way they get their money for replacing their old crappy software


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

haley1 said:


> What is the date for free updates (fixes) to 10, I remember seeing that the free 10 would only get fixes for limited time then you had to buy support....... That's the way they get their money for replacing their old crappy software


Mainstream support will end October 13, 2020, but security updates will continue until October 14, 2025.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Windows 10 is fast becoming some of the best advertisement for the Linux operating system.

Many of the folks I know with Win 7 and 8.1 are leaning more toward Linux.

I still use 56k dial up because it's low cost and the deal I got keeps I at the price I got it at originally and if I cancel or upgrade is gone forever, does what I need and my older PC with Linux navigates my surf preferences better than my win 7 or 8.1 systems.

In 8 years when 8.1 support ends , if Linux is still around I'll be online. If Linux or other o/s and life cycle update option is not available , unplugged I will go.

The guys at the plant still keep CD , DVD or flash drive bootable copies of Linux to plug into systems running windows to bypass corrupted Windows systems to get into crashed drives to retrieve critical files at times.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

So by updating to 10 we receive an extra 5 years of support? 

My main desktop computer is a Win 7, so I guess the question I need to answer before July is whether I think I will be replacing this computer within 4 years. If not, then it would behoove me to update to 10. I usually don't replace a computer until it either breaks down or the operating system is no longer supported. Argh! I hate making these kinds of decisions! 

What do you think the chance is of Microsoft extending Win 7 support for a few years beyond 2020 like they did with XP?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I upgraded my laptop to windows 10 a few months ago and find it very stable. I do have 2 problems that I think are related to windows 10. 

Every once in a while, my built in speakers stop working. Sometimes I can get it working again by just changing a property value. Other times it takes a restart of windows.

This one is very annoying. The system comes up and lets me log in, but it is still doing an update in the background so it says I have to login again. Login again and get same message. The trick seems to be to boot system and not login right away. Give it time to complete the install - mainly a guess but disk activity light helps. Then login.

Neither of these happens often enough to be a major problem.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

They were reminding me everyday with popups so I upgraded. 
It cost me over $100 in data usage and I can see no differance whatso ever.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Shrek said:


> Windows 10 is fast becoming some of the best advertisement for the Linux operating system.
> 
> ...


Yup! That says a lot. 

My wife is on Win7 and I'm on Win8.1 and neither of us have any intention of upgrading to Win10. 

My wife is happy with Win7. I'm toying with Linux Mint and have a couple of older computers I want to try it out on soon. The Win8.1 machine is doing stuff I really don't like, churning for no apparent reason, reminding me over and over to upgrade to Win10 even though I've tried the fixes that are supposed to tell it to buzz off, that kind of stuff. 

I want to have something to fall back on before I say "buzz off" to Win8.1, just in case I feel like I need it for some reason. I'm not a power user most of the time. I need a computer for basic internet browsing, downloading and uploading some audio and video files (work related), and some spreadsheet and word type doc stuff. I can't avoid Microsoft Office, the free versions just don't cut it for work stuff. But I want to see if I can use a program like Wine to make that work for me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bellyman,

If it is getting too intrusive with it's win 10 throat shove down you might want to consider evaluating the GWX Stopper anti "WinTenware" that is supposed to end it.

Last I checked CNET was evaluating the tool and other tech sites offered it also but none had offered their reviews.

It seems simple enough not to be malware but I don't know for sure. All I know is the "GWX" stands for Get Windows Ten and its supposed to stop pop ups on 7 and 8.1.

I get no repeated popups however I also manually install updates three or four at a time and if I get a pop up or that counterfeit windows icon I simply uninstall the three that causes it and reload them one at a time and hide the Win 10 hijack update.

So far Muchosnot , I mean Microsoft has only tried loading 4 varied versions of their Win 10 free upgrade hijack over the last few months that once hidden keeps it out of the way.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I sure am glad I have a iMac which I have kept up with All updated versions of OS-X. And even did the latest update a few days ago of which it took over 2 hours to get the update downloaded. One wants to get the latest versions of AMY OS so you have the most updated version of the most secure version of ANY OS.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Shrek,

I decided to give that GWX Stopper a try. So far, I haven't seen a Win10 popup again so it appears to have gotten rid of the nagware. 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

